# Fur buyer coming to Stanton



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

We will be having Ralph Degesie of J&K Furs coming to buy furs at the Central Michigan Sportsmans Club located 4 miles east of Stanton on Dec. 11. He will be there at 8:30 in the morning. Last year we had a different man come and it was a big disappointment. Dean Young of CMSC sold to Ralph last year and was very pleased. Five percent of your check will go to CMSC. For more information call Dean at 989 330 9411 or Jim Solak at 989 762 5198.


----------

